# Warp 9 vs Leaf peak hp



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

YumYum said:


> Does anyone have figures on peak power/consumption of a leaf motor with the thunderstruck controller? The spec sheet says it supports up to 900nm but I know thats nothing like real world. Stock figures off Wikipedia would be 110hp/210lbft. Im wondering if this setup would match or exceed stock ratings.
> 
> I was also taking a look at the warp 9 because of its ubiquity in swaps. From this blog here, I'm seeing that the warp 9 can hit at least 156hp/277lbft. This is just one users setup so of course it could change. I was a little surprised since netgain's own rating is way off this figure but of course they tested at a much lower voltage.
> 
> I'm definitely looking more towards a performance motor but I've just started looking around and this is what I've found.


The TSM VCU operates in tandem with the software in the Leaf inverter. I cannot bypass the limits imposed by the software, so you will not get more power than stock out of the motor and inverter using the TSM VCU or any other device that spoofs the CAN bus. You would have to replace the control board inside the inverter with a drop-in unit if you want to do that.

I have a video about the unit here if you want more information:


----------



## YumYum (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks, that was just what I was looking for. Good video too


----------

